# dreamers tribe



## mama_daba

is there a tribe like this already? i love dreams both the sort that happen at night in my sleep and my day dreams and i would love a place to share my dreams and read about others and just hang out when there are no dreams to be had.

recent sleeping dreams i have had included one about a space alien masquerading as a childrens toy because it had heard that the songs toddlers sing are magic spells to make plants grow. i have had others but les sneat. last night i dreame di was giving birth to a baby and it felt soooo real. i often know when i am dreaming but am not able to have totaly control over my dreams and last night i think i relized i was dreaming.
my day dreams are almost always about my future and goals i have. for years i day dreamed about becoming a mother. i wanted to have a baby soo much and i spent so much time dreaming about it that when i got pregnant i worried that maybe when it happened and i had a baby i would be dissapointed it wouldn't be this amazing magical thing but it has turned out even better than all my day dreams and even more amazing and i am shocked on a daily basis that my biggest wish and dream has come true my son is here and he is amazing. for a long time after he was born i felt strange and i didn't know what to day dream about! now i day dream about the house we will be moving to in a month and about the garden i hope to grow there and i day dream about possible jobs i might enjoy in the future. some way i could make a living and still spend time with my son. my big job related day dream right now is weaving wraps for baby carrying. a lot of my day dreams end up coming true which is very neat. the house we are moving to has an outdoor bathtub which is something i have day dreamed about for years and years and now that dream is coming true! i knew i would eventually have an outdoor bathtub but i thought i would have to put it in i never thought i would find a home with it already there.

so what are your dreams? do you have nightmares? do you have wild hippy musical dreams (i have dreams that are musicals sometimes) what do you day dream about? lets have a tribe for sharring our dreams.


----------



## mama_daba

i guess it is a tribe of one.
my day dreams right now are of things to make with my new inkle loom and of the garden i will soon have. i day dream about a giant planted play house for my son and another made of sunflowers and beans next summer. i also day dream about learning to surf. and my sleeping dream last night was very surreal and i don't remember it very well i think it was not a very nice dream so i guess it is better to have forgotten it. i know it had things coming out of peoples heads and people searching for other people. i don't know if they where searching for me or i was searching for them hmmm.

if anyone wants to share there dreams that would be fantastic otherwise i gues si can periodically bump this with my dreams


----------



## cfiddlinmama

moonfroggy - this is an awesome idea for a tribe!

I'm definitely a dreamer. I'm left-handed and musical too!

My current day dream is to pay off all our debt, put money in savings, buy a diesel motorhome and run it off of veggie oil. I want to get rid of all our unnecessary stuff and just travel with my family. I think it would enrich our homeschooling so much. My dh thinks it's not practical in the slightest; "how would we make money" etc. I told him I would play my fiddle on the street corner.







: I love to travel and must have some gypsy blood. I really hate the idea of strapping ourselves to a 30 yr mortgage. I don't even know where I want to settle down. I figure, when we decide where we want to live, we can live in the motorhome and build our house slowly with cash. I want a strawbale house.

So, that's my big dream. My other dream is to be a midwife, but I'm actively working on that one!


----------



## mama_daba

wow cfiddlinmama i love your dream it is amazing! i dream about a strawbale or maybe bale and cob or just cob house all the time. and in the past i dreamed about doing something similar with travel only on a sale boat. my dp is against the sale boat thing though. thank you so much for sharring your dreams







:

last night all i dreamed about was trying on shoes how borring is that


----------



## elsa_elsa

wow! this tribe was on the front page and I just had to click.

I'm actually a bit of a daydream-aholic. I love nothing more then to sit in the sun and daydream of all the amazing beautiful things in the world and the possibilities for me life. I also love sleeping and dreaming (and feel sad when I don't remember my dreams or have enough actual sleep to have any)

my daydreams currently all center around having our own home with a woodstove and somewhere to keep chickens. I've noticed over the years that my daydreams focus on whatever is most lacking in my life and they usually end up being fulfilled...although not always in ways I expect.

moonfroggy - now I'm going to daydream about an outdoor bathroom! that sounds so divine!

I've recently been dreaming about being pregnant and giving birth alot as well. Usually once I give birth I realize I can't remember where my DS is. It wakes me right up to check and make sure he's right next to me (which he always is). it's a strange dream though. I'm watching my dreams right now because I've been praying for some guidance about how to create a loving, peaceful, healthy home from myself, DH and DS. Something is being birthed...I guess I just have to wait and see...

nice to see other dreamers!







:


----------



## ciar_aurora

I saw this on the front page and had to click too!! I dream a lot. People always find it weird that not only do I constantly dream, but I dream in very vivid colors...I like to call it technicolor!! I actually dream more when I am not pregnant then when I am (though this pregnancy has be dreaming some pretty weird stuff) and it usually comes is phases where I will go weeks or months of dreaming every single night...then it will taper off....usually coincides with the seasons for me.

My latest dream has been a recurring one which is rare for me as my dreams are usually very different from one another. I used to work as a demonstrator for a pet food company and kept dreaming I was in the store doing my demos only there was no food (which isn't far from reality...haha). Each time, the store is the same (not the real store that I work at)...more of a warehouse than a pet store....very huge, large ceilings....just almost engulfing. I had this dream almost 5 times in this exact same place and realized it was my subconscious telling me to get out. Since I quit the job, I have had no more dreams of this situation, which is fine by me as it really kind of creeped me out. It was just very dark here.

Now, I seem to be dreaming of various animals and coming storms and what not....so I am sure there is a message to be learned here. Now if only I could stop dreaming about the video game my DH keeps playing...









Look forward to being a part of the tribe!!









~Aurora


----------



## treespeak

Moonfroggy--you must have gotten the message I hung in the night sky to start an MDC dreamers tribe. I've been wanting one for awhile, but I felt too shy to get it started. Thanks for hearing!

I'm a dreamer. Even these days of being sleep-deprived I manage to get a dream or two in a night! This week I dreamed my best friend and I were searching for a door way out of the gradschool campus where she lives. I wrote to her IRL and told her of the dream--turns out she had just moved off campus and was really relieved. Several other aspects of the dream were right on too...I love that my dreams connect me to the people and places I love.

Some words from Shel Silverstein for our tribe:

"Invitation"

If you are a dreamer, come in,
If you are a dreamer, a wisher, a liar,
A hope-er, a pray-er, a magic bean buyer
If you're a pretender, come sit by my fire
For we have some flax-golden tales to spin.
Come in!
Come in!


----------



## mama_daba

i love that poem treespeak and your user name to what a great name

and elsa_elsa i find my dreams have a way of coming true as well. in fact we are about to move to a house with an outdoor bathtub which is something i dreamed about wanting and was shocked when it turned out this house had one!

i have not had any night dreams worth remembering and all my day dreams are about gardening still


----------



## majikfaerie

hey moonfroggy!







:
I'm so in this tribe!

2 nights ago i was dreaming that a woman was doing this really important sacred ritual, it was vital for saving the world, somehow, and involved her being pregnant, and birthing the baby in a sacred ceremony.
somehow, near the end, she couldnt do it, so i had to take it on, which included taking on her pregnancy. so suddenly I was 9mo pg, and had to do this ritual to start the labour and birth the baby. we were in an open, moonlit meadow, surrounded by trees, and there was a kind of festival going on, but none of the other people knew what we were doing, or what was going on. anyway they were all on the other side of the meadow near the treeline.
so I was doing this ritual, which was walking around a circle, with an altar at the centre, and chanting to the four directions. as i completed each side, and each direction, a magical line appeared on the ground, and the further i went, i could feel the labour starting.
it was so strange, to know that it wasn't my baby, nor anyone's baby, but a child that was vital to the balance of the world. i was just birthing it.
the whole dream had a very "mists of avalon" feel.


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama* 
I'm definitely a dreamer. I'm left-handed and musical too!

Hey, no stealing my intro.









No new dreams to report yet. Just the Yeti one, the rabbit one and the tornado one from the other thread lol.

I did have a dream about a song I was trying to remember the name of and the name was in the dream but when I woke up I could remember everything except the name.


----------



## elsa_elsa

whenever an update for this tribe shows up in my inbox is feel so







:

majikfaerie - that dream is so amazing!


----------



## majikfaerie

md
totally knew you'd show up here.


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







md
totally knew you'd show up here.

I love talking about my dreams


----------



## treespeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
hey moonfroggy!







:
I'm so in this tribe!

2 nights ago i was dreaming that a woman was doing this really important sacred ritual, it was vital for saving the world, somehow, and involved her being pregnant, and birthing the baby in a sacred ceremony.
somehow, near the end, she couldnt do it, so i had to take it on, which included taking on her pregnancy. so suddenly I was 9mo pg, and had to do this ritual to start the labour and birth the baby. we were in an open, moonlit meadow, surrounded by trees, and there was a kind of festival going on, but none of the other people knew what we were doing, or what was going on. anyway they were all on the other side of the meadow near the treeline.
so I was doing this ritual, which was walking around a circle, with an altar at the centre, and chanting to the four directions. as i completed each side, and each direction, a magical line appeared on the ground, and the further i went, i could feel the labour starting.
it was so strange, to know that it wasn't my baby, nor anyone's baby, but a child that was vital to the balance of the world. i was just birthing it.
the whole dream had a very "mists of avalon" feel.

Thanks for sharing MF--that's a powerful dream. If it were my dream, I'd be mining if for gems for years to come. It has the feel of a life's work dream--any chance you are being pulled toward birth work and earth healing? Those themes really pop out at me--through you stepping into a pregnant woman to empower her process, as well as the ceremony opening to the four directions. Earth healing work is being done in this fashion, with the earth's ley lines or electromagnetic grid clearing and strengthening just like the magic line in your dream. The relationship between birth work with earth work is a fascinating idea.

Welcom Musician Dad--can you link us to the Yeti/tornado dream? I didn't see the original post, and would love to read it!


----------



## MusicianDad

Uh, I don't know which link LOL

The Yeti Dream!

I had to save the world from a group of rabid Yeti with only my sled. Most of the dream was me trying to get to the city (which was frozen over a la The Day After Tomorrow), when I got there I woke up before I got to the planning room so the world was never actually saved.

The Tornado dream

I was watching tornados touch down in the middle of the BC rockies.


----------



## majikfaerie

yep. md is our resident weird dreamer.

treespeak; I'm a midwife, so maybe that's where the birth stuff comes in.


----------



## MusicianDad

I love wierd dreams!


----------



## majikfaerie

you're weird, and you dream


----------



## medicmama

I'm not really a night dreamer at all but, I do tend to daydream to the point where I can't fall asleep at night. And when to do dream I don't always remember them. But when I do I get this weird deja voo feel to them.when that happens I am always awake and it always is brought about by an incident.

My current daydream is about babywearing. I have a large colection of carriers and have been getting about 2-3 calls a week,from people asking for help. I guess a new babyweaking group is in order.


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, i'd be interested to learn more about babyweaking.


----------



## mamasgroovin

I so belong here. I still need to go back and read everyone else's, but I have been plagued and blessed by my dreams since I was probably 3.

My dreams are very vivid. When I was little I had flying dreams (OK...still do, but this is kind of the beginning of my story







). One night I was flying around and thought I would cruise on up to my mom's room...I was flying through the stairwell (this was well before I discovered I could fly through the walls) and I heard my mom talking to my grandma, at first I was thinking I should go back to my room because I thought my mom would be mad at me for flying. But I went in anyway and was relieved to see that they weren't noticing me. I can't remember now what they were talking about, but I do believe it was rather mundane, day to day type stuff. So after a bit I went back to my room and hovered over my bed. I had a canopy and was kind of freaking out about how to get back in it, because I wasn't maneuvering as well as I would have liked, then all of a sudden I lost ALL control and fell right through the canopy and into my bed and woke up...my bed was bouncing. Freaked my 5 year old







out!

I told my mom about my "dream" and she told me that she had been talking to grandma on the phone that night.

That was my first of hundreds of out of body experiences. There had been other flying dreams, but nothing real time like. Since then my dreams have been both spectacular and/or horrifying. I used to have a lot of nightmares. Not so much anymore, but every now and then. I have also had premonition dreams. I dreamed about the bird flu a year before the outbreak, I dreamed about Mt. St. Helen's becoming active again days before.

My husband just really doesn't care to hear about them anymore.







I understand, though...he's been listening to me talk about them for a really long time now (20 years) and just thinks it's normal when I dream something I find incredible. It's really hard for me to NOT tell him. He doesn't remember most of his dreams, so he just doesn't get how big of a part of my life this is.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treespeak* 

I'm a dreamer. Even these days of being sleep-deprived I manage to get a dream or two in a night!

Sometimes, those are the most intense dreams...you are so exhausted and fall right into REM.


----------



## majikfaerie

mg
i'd love to hear more of your dreams.
i've had lots of 'out of body' dreams like that too. and also accurate premonition dreams and accurate vision dreams.
once i was having a dream, more like a nightmare, that there was a big storm that blew down the big gum tree in my folk's backyard, and it fell on my sister and she was trapped under it.
I woke up coz the phone was ringing; it was my mum.
before she could tell me why she was calling, I quickly blurted out my dream totally freaked out.
my mum was totally stock silent for a moment. then she said why she was calling: a branch had fallen off the gum tree in a big wind, and landed on my sister. she was calling to ask me to drive over and take them to the hospital!
thank goodness my sister was fine - just some nasty cuts.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







mg
i'd love to hear more of your dreams.
i've had lots of 'out of body' dreams like that too. and also accurate premonition dreams and accurate vision dreams.
once i was having a dream, more like a nightmare, that there was a big storm that blew down the big gum tree in my folk's backyard, and it fell on my sister and she was trapped under it.
I woke up coz the phone was ringing; it was my mum.
before she could tell me why she was calling, I quickly blurted out my dream totally freaked out.
my mum was totally stock silent for a moment. then she said why she was calling: a branch had fallen off the gum tree in a big wind, and landed on my sister. she was calling to ask me to drive over and take them to the hospital!
thank goodness my sister was fine - just some nasty cuts.

Weirdness!

It nice that there is someone out there who actually wants to hear more of my dreams!


----------



## majikfaerie

I do








I have so many freaky dreams like that.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I do








I have so many freaky dreams like that.

Several years ago I read a book about out of bodies and started playing with the idea of manipulating them. I wanted to visit my mom to see if I could (she lived in Indiana, me in California). I finally got there and ended up on the steps of a one room school house and 2 girls were crying on them, one was black and one white. They were maybe 7 or 8 y/o.

Well it was a complete bust. So I called my mom the next day to tell I fail at an attempt to visit her and told her about the dream I had instead, and she said that nearly exactly described a scene out of her childhood that I never would have heard before, except it was at her house and her grandmother came home from work and told mom that that "colored girl" was not to come over to play ever. They were sitting on the steps waiting for her so they could go inside to play after school.


----------



## majikfaerie

whoa! that's cool


----------



## MusicianDad

I had a dream last night about every day life... Boring right?

It was in Japanese style animation.


----------



## majikfaerie

I was so tired I can't remember dreaming anything


----------



## magentamomma

joining!


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome magentamomma!


----------



## 106657

Hello everyone.

I had a dream last night that I was in a court room, but the court room was set up just like a church. Candles everywhere, pictures and carvings of all the saints and Gods. It was a huge trial against a man who was a murderer, but for some reason they wanted to find me? I kept waving my arm and causing the candles to go out, and then making the flame come back. They all said I was a witch. So I woke up to to the entire court room chasing me.


----------



## majikfaerie

wow! that's a really cool dream rv
i wonder if that happened to you.


----------



## treespeak

Welcome Mammasgroovin, magentamomma, and redveg.

Thanks for the recap on the Yeti dream MD. I love Yetis!

Cool promonition dream about your sister and the gum tree Majikfairie.

Mammasgroovin--it's nice to have a place where your dreams are welcome, aye? I don't share dreams IRL--my DH doesn't like to hear dreams either. How amazing that you were able to direct the out-of-body dreams to your mom's childhood.

Dream Recap: Lots of vivid dreams last night.

I was looking at a children's book with very distinctive pictures in "negative space". The story was about a guy's animals and how they messed up his house. So one page showed where his cats had scratched his sofa. Another where his dog's tail had knocked over a lamp, and on and on until his whole house was a mess.

A second children's book dream showed pond life from underwater--gorgeous colors and designs--tadpoles, frogs, schools of minows, watersliders etc etc. Fused the media of a book with video--I was turning pages, but each page had moving images. Only in my dreams!


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treespeak* 
Welcome Mammasgroovin, magentamomma, and redveg.

Thanks for the recap on the Yeti dream MD. I love Yetis!

Cool promonition dream about your sister and the gum tree Majikfairie.

Mammasgroovin--it's nice to have a place where your dreams are welcome, aye? I don't share dreams IRL--my DH doesn't like to hear dreams either. How amazing that you were able to direct the out-of-body dreams to your mom's childhood.

Dream Recap: Lots of vivid dreams last night.

I was looking at a children's book with very distinctive pictures in "negative space". The story was about a guy's animals and how they messed up his house. So one page showed where his cats had scratched his sofa. Another where his dog's tail had knocked over a lamp, and on and on until his whole house was a mess.

A second children's book dream showed pond life from underwater--gorgeous colors and designs--tadpoles, frogs, schools of minows, watersliders etc etc. Fused the media of a book with video--I was turning pages, but each page had moving images. Only in my dreams!

Were their any sea monkeys?









Sounds like cool dream.


----------



## mama_daba

at first i worried no one would find my tribe and now i worry i might not be able to keep up









my dream last night was not a nightmare but it was not a nice dream either. it was about these scientists who had a secret community and science labs that where hidden and underground and stuff and the town they lived in was going to be hit by a hurricane and they knew about it but chose not to worn anyone in the town and they stayed n their fancy scientist buildings. when the hurricane came some wanted to let the towns people in and tell them about the buildings but most of the scientists didn't want to and so they didn't then they came outside after it was over and the town was gone no one was left just ruins where the buildings had been. some of the scientists where still happy they had not told and some where very sad. i have dreams that are sorta post apocalyptic like this a lot and i am never that upset in the dreams i guess because i am just watching what is going on like it is a movie and i am not actually in the dream. altho when i have bad dreams and am in them if i know i am dreaming i generally am calm and if it gets to bad i wake myself up.

i often know i am dreaming but i can't seem to completely control my dreams i can only somewhat steer them in a direction i want to go. i can't fly in my dreams even when i know i am dreaming i used to try to a lot but i always fell instead. i have had premonition dreams but nothing exciting mostly i will go someplace i have never been and reconize the house or place and know how to get to the bathroom








the first time i had that happen was when i was 15 i was in bogota colombia and it freaked me out that i was in another country thousands of miles from home and i reconized the house so clearly and a few things that happened that i had dreamed of happening but nothing big or anything. i am really enjoying readng everyones dreams

my day dreams tend to always come true in some way eventually and since my current day dreams are mostly about gardening i am certain they will come true which is exciting.


----------



## MusicianDad

So last night, I dreamed that I was on a group trip to a city (no name there) and we were divided into teams to find answers to the questions on this paper. Well my team had to go to the top of the tallest building to get our paper. The first question was about how the elevator worked so we had to get into the elevator and stop it between floors so we could see the mechanism that was on the back wall. It only showed when the front doors were closed and it was a really fast elevator, like all the floors in the blink of an eye.

When that was done we needed to catch a train to the next city to eat lunch with the rest of the group and on the way to the train station we passed people who were out shopping with their "trading spaces" team (they even had the shirt lol) Well I got separated from my team and had to walk the rest of the way to the station in the rain.

On the train I was traveling with this guy who got hurt so he got the big bed (Apparently it was an overnight trip for lunch) and went to bed early. So I went up to the front of the train and wanted to sit right behind the conductor but the seat was taken. So I had to sit three rows back. And people glared at me because I was still wearing my rain hat so I took it off.

Then I woke up. So I never got lunch.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
at first i worried no one would find my tribe and now i worry i might not be able to keep up

















well, that's what you get for inviting me









I don't remember any dream from last night :/
usually when we first wake up, me and dd lie in bed snuggling and tell each other about our dreams. I always tell dp about my dreams.


----------



## magentamomma

DH and I have always shared our dreams and it is something we do as a family with our kids.
Last night I dreamed I was going back to college (which I have been thinking about) but my class was in a court room ( I have been dealing with legal stuff) and I kept having to push buttons to enter different areas. Then I realized that 3 of my kids and my mil were all in class with me. Very stressful.
I have some really beautiful dreams sometimes. Ecspecially when pregnant. I dream about fish and butterflies alot. Sometimes I have scary dreams where I am in a zoo or pet shop and I can't save the fish. Who Knows?


----------



## mama_daba

dp and i often share our dreams. i am looking forward to hearing my son tell me about his dreams. he was laughing so much in his sleep earlier.


----------



## majikfaerie

that's so cute mf







my dd sometimes talks or giggles in her sleep


----------



## mamasgroovin

I started taking ambien a few weeks ago to help with my insomnia...it's pretty bad, and makes me rather unpleasant to be around.







So anyway, since beginning it, my dreams have completely changed. Usually they are very negative now, not necessarily nightmare-ish, but not fun and happy, or even all that weird (by MY standards...which are pretty high). And I have a hard time remembering them for more than a few minutes which is frustrating for me.

So last night I take a benedryl for this stupid post nasal scratchiness I got going on and decide not to take the ambien thinking the benedryl would knock me out anyway. Wrong. I didn't sleep worth a crap last night and when I DID finally sleep I had a horrible dream.









I dreamed I was staying at the house of one of the playgroup moms I know...we aren't great friends but we get along nicely (IRL). And apparently I got up in the middle of the night and beat up her mother in my sleep and then returned to bed with no memory of the incident.







I tried to tell her that it must have been one of her kids, b/c there is no way that I would have done that. There was a bunch of other crap going on in it, too, but this is the only part I can remember...mostly, there are bits and pieces floating around, but that is the most significant part (I think).

So my thinking is I need to quit the ambien, but it really does help me sleep, most nights. I really just don't know what to do.









I should add that I believe I began to believe that it was possible I was responsible for the beating and that I then decided the ambien was making me aggressive and forgetful.


----------



## majikfaerie

whoa! that's freaky mg.
I don't like anything that interferes with my dreamworld


----------



## mamasgroovin

Me either...dreams are a big part of me. I've always tried to read meaning into them and try to figure out what I am doing right or wrong in my life.

But sleep is essential, too.







So I think I will call my doc tomorrow (she's not there today) and see if she has a suggestion. I've tried other homeopathic and natural remedies without success. I think I need to try more.

You suggested one once...what was that again??







:


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
You suggested one once...what was that again??







:

sleeping at my place







:
well, that's my dream









seriously; valerian tincture. you can also get valerian in capsules


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
sleeping at my place







:
well, that's my dream









seriously; valerian tincture. you can also get valerian in capsules










Yes...valerien. Now I remember.








Thanks mf. I need to go to the health food store and see what they got.







:


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## mamasgroovin

:


----------



## majikfaerie

i love that song.
and i love ella


----------



## mamasgroovin

I must be rubbing off on you, linking songs and all.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
I must be rubbing off on you, linking songs and all.









could be. but I used to do it all the time on a different thread.


----------



## mama_daba

i used to have horrible insomnia then when i got pregnant it got better and is mostly better now. i took meds for 9 years though to help me sleep. insomnia sucks. last night i did not have insomnia but dmitri is teething and so he woke up around 5 am and was up for a few hours mostly crying and obviously wanting to sleep but unable to so me and dp did everything we could think of to comfort him and help him fall to sleep. anyhow i did not sleep much. i know i had a dream before my son woke but i don't remember it and after that i had a weird sureal dream that i was laying in bed watching my son sleep only things would start to kinda melt into each other and start looking very sureal. back when i had horible insomnia and took meds to help me sleep i had a terrible reacuring dream that i was layng in bed awake unable to sleep. i was really sleeping but dreaming i couldn't sleep and the nights i had that dream i always felt awful like i had not slept. my dream last night was similure to that but not so bad. anyhow i am a tired mama now. anyone who suffers insomnia gets a big hug from me


----------



## slymamato3

I want to join this tribe too~~~~
So I am subbing and will be back.







:


----------



## mama_daba

welcome slymamato3 i'm looking forward to reading about your dreams


----------



## MusicianDad

Welcom slymama


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slymamato3* 
I want to join this tribe too~~~~
So I am subbing and will be back.







:

SLY!!!







:


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
whoa! that's freaky mg.
I don't like anything that interferes with my dreamworld









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slymamato3* 
I want to join this tribe too~~~~
So I am subbing and will be back.







:









Hey sly, I feel like I just talked to you!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
Me either...dreams are a big part of me. I've always tried to read meaning into them and try to figure out what I am doing right or wrong in my life.

But sleep is essential, too.







So I think I will call my doc tomorrow (she's not there today) and see if she has a suggestion. I've tried other homeopathic and natural remedies without success. I think I need to try more.

You suggested one once...what was that again??







:

I do this too, try to figure out what's going on. I hope your Doc. has something that will help you.


----------



## 106657

Thanks for the welcome treespeak.


----------



## 106657

If I had any dreams last night, I don't remember..I was out!!

When I was a kid, I had this dream over and over.

There was a kitten playing with a long string of yarn, the kitten started to roll the yarn into a ball very slowly. Just when he started to do this I would hear my parents voices very slow and quiet, kind of like when you played a record on the wrong speed. The faster he rolled the louder and faster my parents voices would get. They were so fast and loud I couldn't make out what they were saying. Then when the kitten stopped, dead silence. After a few seconds the kitten would start to unroll the yarn, and it would happen all over again, only backwards!


----------



## majikfaerie

hey rv!!!

that's a weird dream


----------



## 106657

That dream used to freak me out. I would have it over and over. No dreams last night that I remember.


----------



## mamasgroovin

I used to have a couple of recurring dreams as a child...well nightmares, of course.

One was of these pink and purple ghostly figures, 2 of them, and they had giant silver ray guns and they were really bad and did different thing to members of my family every night for weeks. I woke up horrified every time. So my mom finally figured out that the ghosts descriptions sounded an awful lot like my new Donny and Marie dolls with their big white teeth and their silver mics in hand.

I LOVED these stupid dolls, but the next day I threw them away and never dreamed about them again!


----------



## mamasgroovin

OMG...found them!!!


----------



## mamasgroovin

Great...let the nightmares begin.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
Great...let the nightmares begin.


----------



## mama_daba

i am skimming nightmares i am in an anxious mood today due to lack of sleep which seems to be teething related or maybe a new milestone will happen soon? i dunno whatever it is i am tired and i tend t get anxious when tired.

anyhow my dream last night was not much to write about and is fading from my memory. it was about the town i will be moving to next month and a documentary about a character from the book wicked which i recently re-read. my daydreams on the other hand

my gardening daydreams are getting quiet grand. i am realizing that i would rather grow a play garden than a food garden although all or most of the plants in a play garden will be edible. and while i want it to be a very special play garden for toddlers i also want it to have stuff big enough for me. so i plan to build a giant planted play house thing that my son and i can hang out in when we want shade. and some smaller playhouses that maybe i won't fit so well in. i don't know how long we will live there but climbing trees would be fun. a herb garden that makes a maze? i dunno i tend to get stuck on the playhouse part and then it gets really grand. the town we are moving to has a park with nothing in it at all so it is more of a vacant lot. ok the park has a bench but thats it. so i day dream about turning that into a playground planted play garden that works well for all ages. i don't think the dream about that garden will come true or it may but now how i am imagining it at this point. i am also day dreaming about having a solar oven. not sure how much sun we will get hmmm. oh and weaving i am day dreaming a lot about stuff to weave on my inkle loom but it is more like planning than day dreaming. i am thinking i want to make a green and brown band that is vagualy tree like in design and then sew it into a bag. if i make that dream come true i will post pics! i day dream a lot about having a floor loom as well. i need to more and get settled ina nd unpacked then i can take classes and decide if it is worth it to spend the money and use the space a floor loom will take.


----------



## 106657

Hi moonfroggy...I love your garden daydream. Sounds wonderful. I am moving too, and am daydreaming about making a labyrinth. Mostly about all the different materials I could make it out of. Herb garden type would be right up my alley!


----------



## mama_daba

thank you redveg for mentioning labyrinths! there are many rock labyrinths around here and i bet i could make a rock one on the property where i am moving and then i would not need to wait for a fence to keep deer out of my garden i could start collecting rocks right away!!! now i have something more to daydream about







:


----------



## MusicianDad

Ok, here's one for all you dreamers....

I was on my bed in the middle of the ocean and I was trying to sit up so I could paddle to shore but my pillow had grabbed my arms and it was stuck to the bed so I couldn't sit up.


----------



## magentamomma

Really really really scary dream last night. I actually was talking in my sleep to dh telling him to hurry up and drive. the kids are in danger get them out. All i can really remember is it involved evil disguised as innocence, things changing from good to bad and me forgetting things and being tricked. Shiver (Cant do smilies on my blackberry)


----------



## magentamomma

My biggest day dream is to create an Intentional Community based on permaculture. I have been working on it, and there is actually a 200 acre community land trust in my area that is supposed to be designated for this purpose, now I just have to manifest my waking dream.


----------



## magentamomma

I also daydream about gardens. I dream about creating mosaic footpaths to hidden theme gardens. So your walking down a path that has beautiful glass and tile and inspirational sayings inlaid into it and every so often is a sculpture off the path and as you round the bend you come across a japanese Zen garden, with koi pond and the sand raking area (can't remember what its called right now). And the back on the path you go and you come across a place where there is a wooden swing under an arbor of wisteria, and it is inside a liitle picket fence and in the fence is planted like an English cottage garden. Picture Beatrice Potter. The sky is the limit, I just keep on dreamin' on.


----------



## majikfaerie

I had a weird post-apocalyptic kinda dream last night.


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I had a weird post-apocalyptic kinda dream last night.

Those are the best kind of dreams!


----------



## majikfaerie

hey md! where ya been?


----------



## MusicianDad

Been around. Didn't you read my dream about the city? Or the pillow that wouldn't let me go? I'm hurt!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
Really really really scary dream last night. I actually was talking in my sleep to dh telling him to hurry up and drive. the kids are in danger get them out. All i can really remember is it involved evil disguised as innocence, things changing from good to bad and me forgetting things and being tricked. Shiver (Cant do smilies on my blackberry)









:Scary!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
I also daydream about gardens. I dream about creating mosaic footpaths to hidden theme gardens. So your walking down a path that has beautiful glass and tile and inspirational sayings inlaid into it and every so often is a sculpture off the path and as you round the bend you come across a japanese Zen garden, with koi pond and the sand raking area (can't remember what its called right now). And the back on the path you go and you come across a place where there is a wooden swing under an arbor of wisteria, and it is inside a liitle picket fence and in the fence is planted like an English cottage garden. Picture Beatrice Potter. The sky is the limit, I just keep on dreamin' on.

Wow, this sounds beautiful.


----------



## 106657

I Don't remember my dream last night, but I woke up singing Shake it by Metro Station?? That song makes me nuts!! I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## majikfaerie

i don't know that song, but i guess it's a good thing


----------



## 106657

I figured it was telling me to get off my lazy butt and do something! The song stinks!


----------



## majikfaerie

I love your lazy butt right here, thankyou very much


----------



## 106657

Hey, thanks mf.


----------



## mama_daba

i had terrible insomnia last night. i think i may be deficient in some needed fatty acids or something hmmm. when i finally did sleep i dreamed i had to wake up to nurse my baby. hopefully i will get a nap and have an awesome dream later


----------



## magentamomma

Thanks for the shiver smilie Redveg!
And speaking of labryths every year a farm around here grows an A-maizing Maze out of corn and sells tours!


----------



## ciar_aurora

Hey all...popping in to say hi (I think my intro is back on the first page...







)

This sure is a busy thread. Not much to update on the dream front...haven't been sleeping well, so most of my dream have been fragmented and really weird. I remember a bit about last nights dream....but I am not sure I really want to get into it...







I was being chased by this really bad man....I remember driving a navy blue cargo van into a ditch, and this guy was going after my friend, saying he was going to do some really bad things to her, the same bad things he did to me. Odd part...I a feel weird saying this, he had 3 penises...







(Don't ask how I knew....just in my dream I knew he had 3....







) Well, anyway, I remember telling him that if he had just been nice he wouldn't have had to force himself on me. Then he said something about how nice would he have to be...and after that the dream kind of faded...in a good way...







. Like I said, weird.

Daydreams for me....I have been daydreaming about my upcoming homebirth....*sigh* I so can't wait for April. If my HB is anything like in my daydreams, it is going to be remarkable.

Anyway, I am definitely enjoying reading all the posts....great stuff. Take care all.

~Aurora


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ciar_aurora* 
Daydreams for me....I have been daydreaming about my upcoming homebirth....*sigh* I so can't wait for April. If my HB is anything like in my daydreams, it is going to be remarkable.

Anyway, I am definitely enjoying reading all the posts....great stuff. Take care all.

~Aurora

I am sure your HB will be everything you daydream and MORE!


----------



## mamasgroovin

Last night I dreamed about farting, menses, excrement and moving.
Fun...big fun.


----------



## 106657

Sounds like my kind of dream!!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Hey all! So glad that this tribe took off!!!

MusicianDad - are you left handed too? I love lefties. We rock the world!









majik - your birthing dream was really cool.

Sorry for all nightmares and scary dreams. Yikes!

My night dreams are usually real life things. My dreams often involve not being able to accomplish what I start out to do. For example, I can't get out the door to go grocery shopping. Things keep coming up. It's very frustrating. I also have future fortelling dreams. In real life I'll be in a situation and just *know* that I've been there before, even though I haven't. Then, I'll remember dreaming of it years before. It's very interesting.

My dh on the other hand.... He has scary, intense, bizarre dreams. He's always being chased by Godzilla, or it's the end of the world, or he's fighting in a war, bombs going off, etc. He's very active in his sleep. Talking, walking, climbing, etc. He can sit up with his eyes open and have a conversation with you and be completely asleep. It took me a while to figure that out after we got married.







Or, he'll come out in the living room after he's been asleep and start going off about all sorts of weird things and really he's asleep. He'll dream he's in a different place and be feeling all over the walls looking for the door. The other night, I was reading in bed and he was asleep. I rolled over to shut off the light. When I rolled back over to cuddle up to him, he was gone. I thought he was sitting up, but he wasn't on the bed. I turned on the light to see where he was. He was on the floor. I asked him if he fell of the bed. He was really disoriented. Apperently, he was dreaming that there was a bomb in our room. He rolled off the bed to take cover. I turned on the light right when he was dreaming the bomb when off. The flash of light really freaked him out. He used to be in the military.....

My oldest (she's 8) is taking after him. She talks in her sleep every night. Mostly she's yelling at her brothers. The other night she yelled out "Pop goes the weasel!" at the top of her lungs.









Oh, and I just found this smilie and I







it:







:

Have a wonderful day!







:


----------



## majikfaerie

who cfm! your dp has some freaky dreams.

I had one myself last night, it was very long and complicated, and the details are already getting hazy, but Ruthla's DD2 was in it, and we were at Mammarabbit's house. only she was living in the really huge mansion with servants and stuff, and ruthla's dd was coming to be their au pair.







:


----------



## medicmama

My recent dreams are of a need for another baby. Almost as if a fix for all that is wrong with current life.


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
who cfm! your dp has some freaky dreams.
*
I had one myself last night, it was very long and complicated, and the details are already getting hazy, but Ruthla's DD2 was in it, and we were at Mammarabbit's house. only she was living in the really huge mansion with servants and stuff, and ruthla's dd was coming to be their au pair.*







:

And you don't have freaky dreams?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
My recent dreams are of a need for another baby. Almost as if a fix for all that is wrong with current life.

I'd love to help you with that

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
And you don't have freaky dreams?


----------



## MusicianDad

no dreams recently but this thread is fun to read.


----------



## majikfaerie

what! MD?! _no dreams_
what is the world coming to!?


----------



## onelittleone

I am obsessed with my dreams and am always analyzing them .. Does anyone here have prophetic dreams? I also dream in color. Last night I dreamed that I was in Italy and everyone had brightly colored umbrellas. I wonder if it rained in Italy yesterday?! Ahhhhhhhhhhh I need a vacation!


----------



## majikfaerie

it probably rained in italy yesterday, somewhere.


----------



## 106657

No dreams last night. I was up every hour looking for my dd lost kitty! Found him at 5:23am.


----------



## kosheng

i absolutely love this thread. and some (one in particular!) of my most favoritest and muchly adored friends are here! everyones dreams are so fascinating to read. thanks for sharing!

i have had some real doozies lately, too. i think it has to do with the broken sleep from nursing, and my desparate attempts to get some deep sleep in between boon-time (shorty is not a world champ sleeper~he has slept more than 4 hours at a stretch exactly 4 times in 11 months.







) i'll have to put them in some semblance of mental order, and i'll be back to share them at naptime.








:

off to find my coffee!


----------



## magentamomma

I stayed off this thread yesterday because I kept having nightmares that paralleled other posters dreams, and I thought maybe I was too suseptible to suggestion right now, but last night I still had dreams that were like some of yours(menses, bad men chasing me) so I guess there is just something in the air or I'm doing my psychic thing which is that I am psychic but never on things that could really help me like lotto numbers.


----------



## MusicianDad

Here's one for you ladies...

Last night I dreamed I was pregnant.


----------



## majikfaerie

oooh!!! have you done a test? been feeling nauseous lately? breasts sore?


----------



## majikfaerie

:


----------



## onelittleone

So here goes...my bizarre dream...
There was a serial killer who was being hunted down by this cop. The cop guy was in his house when the serial killer appeared, asking about his mother. The cop said his mom was upstairs resting ... then the serial killer said no, she's dead ... then upstairs the serial killer is on top of the mother trying to kill her when I stab him in the neck and then between the shoulder ... he disappears. I go looking for him, and he jumps out at me from behind the curtain, I escape through a window. Then there is a black man with long dreadlocks humming a tune and whistling in an open field or yard outside of a boarding house ... the serial killer says what are you whistling about, come inside, so they go inside. Why are you singing on this day when you haven't paid your rent? Asks the killer ... then they start fighting, and are struggling. Upstairs, I manage to escape into a room where a girl is laying in bed. I am holding the door tightly shut with my hand holding the doorknob, I tell the girl to get out of bed and help me. She gets up, puts her 2 hands lightly on the door for 2 seconds, and then goes back to bed. She try's to call 911 ... then decides not to. I can feel the men's weight on the door. I beg with her to call 911 ... she doesn't. Again I go out the window. The killer is on the roof, and then he is leaping from building to building hanging on to the roof with his fingers, like holding onto a ledge. He goes into an old shed, where I assume he lives. Then there is an old town where there is an older pregnant woman, a woman with a large baby slung on her side like a sack of potatoes, and a woman with a 15-year-old boy. It is his birthday and she is giving him this 60's style beautiful light blue car. I think to myself how can a single mom afford that, good for her. Then off to the bank where it is all white inside but everyone has a flower. One lady with a red rose. People are discussing their gardens and how nothing but dandelions grew this spring accept one woman was able to grow something beautiful (can't remember type of flower) Then this other woman holding an orange and yellow rose falls down and is holding the flower to her chest like at a funeral. Everyone goes to her side ... in comes the killer for her ... she tries to hide in the bathroom ... she somehow makes it to her car where the chase begins ... he has a huge big rig and she is in some big 1970's car (green) They are driving along the shore because water keeps flowing over the street - high tide?? He slams into the car with the truck pushing her forward at an advantage. I hear him say ... just do this one thing for me; I don't have long to live. Next she is dressed in a long white silk bias cut gown, almost like a slip. She is at a gala affair like from the 20's or 30's holding a long orange and yellow and green blown glass flower ... used like a flute to drink champagne from, another woman is holding a teal blue vase at her side. The glass flowers are everywhere. She motions for a guest to come in which I was expecting the killer ... but it was a woman ... and I woke up!


----------



## majikfaerie

:
wow. old cars, flowers, serial killers...


----------



## kosheng

wowsers. that is one busy dream!

md: having many cravings?

redveg: is the kitty safely in tonight?

magenta: how susceptible are you? how's about if i make up a dream about you being able to dream up the lottery numbers, oh, say, the day before they are drawn? and in this dream you share your prophetic propensities with all of the dreamers tribe?







:

mf: :nana:


----------



## mama_daba

anyone ever have art in their dreams? i havn't lately but i used to sometimes find myself in galleries or homes of artists and sometimes the art would be a lot like art i might make when awake but other times the art is nothing like anything i would ever think to make. and in some dreams the mediums have been ones that don;t exist in the waking world. i sometimes dream in color sometimes blackand white sometimes it's all 2 dimensional cartoon and sometimes claymation. i have also had musical dreams some with dancing some without. i'm looking forward to sleeping deeply enough to dream and to remember a dream soo much insomnia and light sleeping lately.


----------



## MusicianDad

Breasts aren't sore any more (they were a couple of months ago LOL)...


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 

magenta: how susceptible are you? how's about if i make up a dream about you being able to dream up the lottery numbers, oh, say, the day before they are drawn? and in this dream you share your prophetic propensities with all of the dreamers tribe?







:










Great idea!!!!!


----------



## 106657

Morning all. I had a strange dream last night. I know it was something that was important, even in my dream I told myself remember this it's important. The minute my eyes opened all of the details were gone. The only thing I remember is it was important.

*onelittleone*Wow that was a strange dream.

*kosheng*Yes he's home and safe. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mama_daba

yay i actually slept enough to dream. it wasn't anything to crazy was about a beautiful girl who disappeared with her boyfriend and i was searching for her worried and i found her but then she told me she was already dead. that and origami flowers. it was a sad dream. had halloween stuff to at one part was walking down a street and everyone was in costume but me and i felt left out.


----------



## MusicianDad

Last night in my dreams I had a bee that kept following me, it was about the size of a house key and had a very animation like face and no matter what I did it tried to get to me. I even closed the door so it couldn't get in and the bee just hovered outside.

I think the bee was a female too.


----------



## Miss Information

I've had some significant dreams in my life. They always mimicked something going on in my waking life, or some unmet need, or some loss or longing:

I dreamt as a child some pretty oppressive dreams involving me as a little girl in a yellow dress holding a basket on a stage, with a spotlight on me, and the rest of the area pitch dark. My step-father was somewhere in the background, angry with me. I was sad and fearful. My step-dad was always mad at me.

I dreamt as an adult I was on a stage, and someone was handing out babies to women on the stage, but they handed a gooey blob to me in my hands. I miscarried my first baby a few weeks later. Not a happy dream, but it did sort of prepare me a bit for the m/c.

I have always dreamt of male friends and lovers that left my life. Somehow my soul recreates love in my dreams and I wake with such sorrow and longing for those people. I've been fortunate to have been reunited in friendship with a few of them, or at the very least, run into them again and make peace with the past. My very first real love has often dreamt of me, too. We had a very spiritual connection that seemed to really connect us even in our dreams. Those dreams of others I have loved were always vivid, and left me reeling for days.

I think I've dreamt of my husband (of 13 years) only once, finally sometime this year. I don't want to dream of my children, unless perhaps it's to warn me of something I can actually prevent.

I don't always have these dreams (or rather, don't remember having them), but when I do dream, it is always pretty rife with emotion and longing.


----------



## Miss Information

Hmm, I would hate to dream of serial killers. Even when I worked in forensic DNA, and had murder and sexual assault cases. I never dreamed of serial killers or rapists. I don't think I'd be able to do my job.

Oh, I have dreamt that men have broken into my house, and I go for the shotgun, only I find it bending in half and I can't defend myself or my girls. I've dreamt that many times and I feel it's telling me I need to go and practice more.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
anyone ever have art in their dreams? i havn't lately but i used to sometimes find myself in galleries or homes of artists and sometimes the art would be a lot like art i might make when awake but other times the art is nothing like anything i would ever think to make. and in some dreams the mediums have been ones that don;t exist in the waking world. i sometimes dream in color sometimes blackand white sometimes it's all 2 dimensional cartoon and sometimes claymation. i have also had musical dreams some with dancing some without. i'm looking forward to sleeping deeply enough to dream and to remember a dream soo much insomnia and light sleeping lately.

Are you currently an artist? If not, perhaps you need to be delving into art. Your subconscious is telling you to create what doesn't exist!


----------



## MusicianDad

I've had dreams about a rapist but they are never good dreams and alway end up with me not being able to sleep for a few days and Ken waking up with bruises (poor guy.)


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
OMG...found them!!!

No way! I had these dolls too and loved loved loved them. I never dreamt about them though.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
I've had dreams about a rapist but they are never good dreams and alway end up with me not being able to sleep for a few days and Ken waking up with bruises (poor guy.)

Ouch!


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
Ouch!

Yeah, he does the same to me some times.







But he does hold me after I wake up from a nightmare.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
Are you currently an artist? If not, perhaps you need to be delving into art. Your subconscious is telling you to create what doesn't exist!

i am an artist although my art dreams are not recent i haven't had any in years and lately i don't produce a whole lot of art because i can't do much around my son and i am very rarely not around him. i think i dream about art the most when i am pretty deep into projects or learning a new medium hmmm. i am hoping that in the next few weeks or maybe in the next month i can create a lot more art because i will be moving and will have more space and access to stuff that is more baby/toddler friendly. which brings me to a day dream i have had forever that is about to come true. and thats a day dream of living someplace where i can create art out of mud!!! hehe next saterday we are moving someplace that once it starts raining this fall will probably get pretty muddy and i am looking forward to creating some crazy art with the mud


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Yeah, he does the same to me some times.







But he does hold me after I wake up from a nightmare.









That's sweet. Sounds like you have a good partner there.


----------



## onelittleone

I dream of art too. I have seen things that don't truly exist. Sculpture like bizarre strange horrific things. Underwater things ... beautiful blue water paintings.

Miss Information ... that must have been terrible. Dreaming of the weapon bending. UGH. I had a miscarriage dream as well. It's an awful thing to go through









moonfroggy and mud ... what's better than that??

musician dad ... beware of female bees ... They STING!

I paint on occasion ... starting to again. I am on my second piece this week. I haven't painted since DD was born 4 years ago.

OK new dream ... I am wondering if my bout of creativity is bringing these dreams on - VIVID ... I hope this isn't too much for this group ... just let me know.

so ... dream one

I am doing this research project living in the desert, but at a zoo. There were these huge glass doors separating my small apartment from the actual bear exhibit. But somehow the doors failed and the bear ended up in my apartment (this is my second bear dream in the past month - if anyone cares to analyze) A lot went on that I don't remember - running from room to room. At some point I came in contact with a man ... it seemed like we had a thing going. He was doing his own research somewhere else. Still trying to desperately escape the bear I end up on top of the refrigerator (must have been really high ceilings) The bear is really swatting and growling and clawing at me. I have this long skinny wire and I keep swatting at him. I am so glad that the refrigerator is against the wall so I can lean back. And the bear can only try and get at me from 3 sides. It is at this point that the guy from earlier in my dream comes in and moves the refrigerator away from the wall, so I now have to fight the bear off from all sides. At some point the bear gets caught up in a blanket and I jump off the refrigerator onto him - I just keep jumping on him. I can hear bones crushing and I just keep jumping on him. The guy is really disappointed in me for killing the bear, where I was defending myself. My sister comes to pick me up as my research was over ... it's like I was dropped off somewhere to fend for myself - no one was around except this guy. I go to my car that my sister is driving and the whole top is squished where the bear had stepped on it. I put my stuff in the car and go back to the guy. We hold each other and there is this deep connection between us and I tell him, "I love you completely" He tells me he loves me to. It was this intense feeling of pure love so deeply connected. And then I get in the car and drive away.

Dream 2

I am with Brad Pitt and we are getting ready for a party. I am having a hard time trying to find something to wear. I feel fat and am doing that thing where nothing feels right on so I am trying on everything. Finally he says something about some kitten party. I am like Oh, that's where you want to go. Whatever. Fine - we can go there. Total attitude. I put on these really high healed white boots with this super short silver dress. He says something to me about needing to have an attitude and meaning it. So I say fine. His phone rings and he answers it. I say something and he doesn't respond so I say F-off and flip him the bird while walking out of our HUGE apartment and get into the elevator. He at this point leaves after me but I ignore him ... meaning my attitude - so we take separate elevators. He is talking to some movie guy on the phone about meeting with a director now, and the guy doesn't want to meet with him ... blah blah blah - and I wake up ...

only to fall back to sleep for dream number 3

I am at my present house where I come across an extra cottage like addition. There is a spare bathroom with a jacuzzi tub and a huge window. I can't believe I forgot about this space. A few cob webs but no biggie. There is a small sitting room where I remember having a couch and a rug there. I wonder how I forgot about this space. I go into another room and there is a HUGE water filtration system. There is a sign that says to skim before it drains. I look out the window and realize there is a gigantic pond outside. I go outside and the huge pond is crystal clear with a fountain in the center, that kind of bubbles out like a fan. I think why on earth did we dig that dinky pond (we have a small goldfish pond on our deck) when we could have just added fish here. There were smooth pebbles in the water and the lawn was manicured and lovely. I see a baby blue jay and pick it up as it must have fallen from it's nest. I go inside to show my daughter but my dog (who has passed) keeps wanting to eat it. I go into a bathroom to put it in the sink, but there is a black cat in the sink with five kittens. It was like the cat appeared out of thin air. So I took the bird somewhere else. I end up at the mall with my daughter and can't find my car, so we go into another store. We are looking at shoes when a 10 year old boy falls to the ground. I am empathetic and think I should offer a healing on him, but he gets up and is totally fine. DD and I choose all these sea shells (yes in the shoe department of course!). I lose my purse, but have my wallet. We go to check out. I have this wooden box my dad bought for me years before he passed. The check out girl has tagged it for $1.75. She broke a drawer. I start freaking out. I can't find my car, I lost my purse and now you broke the box my dad gave me before he died. Get that tag off this box. I start sorting the shells. They are reddish. Some of them are tiny squids. Really beautiful, there are sponges and weird muscle shaped ones ... all shells though. I see the look on DD face as I am freaking out at the woman and everyone in line is looking at me like ... WHOA! and I woke up again.

There you have it ... one night and a lot of dreaming ... I am exhausted!!!


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
That's sweet. Sounds like you have a good partner there.

I do. He holds me during thunderstorms too.


----------



## magentamomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 

magenta: how susceptible are you? how's about if i make up a dream about you being able to dream up the lottery numbers, oh, say, the day before they are drawn? and in this dream you share your prophetic propensities with all of the dreamers tribe?







:

mf: :nana:

That is a positively inspired idea.

By the way it couldn't possibly be you responsible for the DDDDC? Could it?


----------



## Miss Information

Onelittleone -

That is a long night of dreaming. Even before you asked about the creativity sparking the dreams, I assumed that's why you did. Did you start dreaming before you started painting again, or painting before the vivid dreams. Either way, one probably stimulated the other up again.

Waking up during a dream does cause the dream sequence to change, I've found. Some elements carry over, others changeovers are completely different.

I keep thinking I want to keep a dream journal. Some of my dreams are so vivid and the feelings evoked are so powerful - especially the dreams about love. But, then again sometimes, no. They almost stir up too much longing, so that even though I feel happy in the dream, I wake up with a terrible ache in my heart that can't be shaken for a while.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
I do. He holds me during thunderstorms too.









Very awesome.

I'm trying to get to stop being afraid of thunderstorms because my dd1 (6.5) is absolutely terrified of thunderstorms and tornadoes. I have to get over my minor fear of thunderstorms/tornadoes so that I can be brave for her. I have to show her I'm not afraid so that she doesn't have to feel afraid.

So the last time we had a thunderstorms at night, I opened up the curtains and watched from our front window.


----------



## MusicianDad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
Very awesome.

I'm trying to get to stop being afraid of thunderstorms because my dd1 (6.5) is absolutely terrified of thunderstorms and tornadoes. I have to get over my minor fear of thunderstorms/tornadoes so that I can be brave for her. I have to show her I'm not afraid so that she doesn't have to feel afraid.

So the last time we had a thunderstorms at night, I opened up the curtains and watched from our front window.

*shudders*

When DD was younger and scared of thunderstorms, I never bothered pretending. Just let her see that sometimes adult are scared of things like that too.

And at night we'd end up with three in a bed and DH being the one sandwiched in there because he was the 'brave one'.


----------



## majikfaerie

we had a kind of freaky group dream.
we had some houseguests staying over; an old friend of mine and his dd, who is my dd's friend. and some random hippy chick my friend brought with him.
so at some point in the night, i was having this nightmare that some people were attacking each other, trying to kill each other, and I kinda half woke up, shouting "STOP STOP STOP!" (shouted IRL, not just in the dream).
Then I realised that the people were fighting irl too - my friend had been snoring and keeping dp awake, so he went downstairs to shake the friend. the friend was dreaming that he was trapped in a massive spider web (which turned out to be his sleeping bag), and someone was attacking him, so he was thrashing around and kicking and shouting "AAAAARRRRRGHGHGHHHH!!".
it was funny in hindsight.

and even with him screaming blue murder, me shouting too, and my friend kicking and screaming like crazy in the bed with the 2 dds; they didn't wake up.








we had a good laugh about it in the morning.


----------



## MusicianDad

Had a sleep over a friends house, he's Korean, and he had an exchange student staying too, he was Japanese.

Woke up in the middle of the night and they were both talking in their sleep in their mother tongues and going back and forth like they were having a conversation. It was funny.

My dad once had a dream about a magical hamburger. He was talking about how he needed to find the magic hamburger to save the city.

I think weird dreams are hereditary.


----------



## 106657

Hello all. Again I am having a tough time remembering my dreams. This has never happened to me. I have a journal for my dreams, always remember them, record them. Maybe I need to get a good night's sleep?? The only thing I remember about last night was In my dream I got a new car. It was orange. That's it.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Me, too. Since taking the Ambien it is soooooo hard to remember.







I had a crazy one last night, though but I can only remember bits and pieces. But I think I had a job in it, and was actuallly satisfied with my job.







And I was going to do some writing for a school play, or English book, or something like that. And I remember having to walk several miles (6 or 7 I think) from one school to the high school which was in the middle of the country, and by the time we got there my kids were all grumpy that they had to walk that far.

I wish I could remember the job...I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## majikfaerie

last night i dreamed that i had to go to a supermarket, only it was in this massive building, several stories high, really old, like full of antiques. and it was also a museum and a university in the building, and some science labs or something too. only the different things in the building weren't seperate. there was 4 floors, and lots of confusing corridors and staircases and elevators, and the supermarket shelves were all interspersed with the other stuff. everything was a total jumble and it was really confusing.
I was with some other people, and we finally got to the checkout, but we'd forgotten to get cheese. and something else, i can't remember. so i volunteered to go back and get cheese, and the casheir, who was also a mad scientist and teacher was sneering at me that I wouldn't be able to find my way.
well, i went anyhow, and of course got lost. there was all these weird rooms, and lots of dusty, dark wooden stuff. like a university out of 100 years ago.
weird.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
Me, too. Since taking the Ambien it is soooooo hard to remember.







I had a crazy one last night, though but I can only remember bits and pieces. But I think I had a job in it, and was actuallly satisfied with my job.







And I was going to do some writing for a school play, or English book, or something like that. And I remember having to walk several miles (6 or 7 I think) from one school to the high school which was in the middle of the country, and by the time we got there my kids were all grumpy that they had to walk that far.

I wish I could remember the job...I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.









Remembering bits and pieces is good, better than not remembering a thing.

What do I want to be when I grow up?? Does anyone know?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
last night i dreamed that i had to go to a supermarket, only it was in this massive building, several stories high, really old, like full of antiques. and it was also a museum and a university in the building, and some science labs or something too. only the different things in the building weren't seperate. there was 4 floors, and lots of confusing corridors and staircases and elevators, and the supermarket shelves were all interspersed with the other stuff. everything was a total jumble and it was really confusing.
I was with some other people, and we finally got to the checkout, but we'd forgotten to get cheese. and something else, i can't remember. so i volunteered to go back and get cheese, and the casheir, who was also a mad scientist and teacher was sneering at me that I wouldn't be able to find my way.
well, i went anyhow, and of course got lost. there was all these weird rooms, and lots of dusty, dark wooden stuff. like a university out of 100 years ago.
weird.


Wow! I would have gone back for the cheese too.


----------



## mama_daba

i wasn't able to post my dream yesterday but it was about a strange religious group and part of their religion was that they only wore brite purple and blue clothing and they did a silly dance. they where staying at an animal sanctuary and i was there to and while there i found a rabbit that had been branded and escaped wherever it was from and it hopped into my arms. i don't remember any dreams from last night.

my garden day dreams are now about creating a labrynth with a low cob wall instead of plants or stones. it is mostly a day dream and this morning was day dreaming about how i want out living room layed out. when we move. our living room is more of a play area than a living room although right now the main play stuff in it is a foam mat and a cardboard box. they provide hours of entertainment and fun for me and my son. when he is a little older and better at climbing his little table will return and when he is older than that i will set up a nice reading nook and i am day dreaming about all the art stuff i want to have around for him. right now all his play is about climbing though so we may not unpack other toys for a while


----------



## majikfaerie

wow, your daydream sounds awesome mf.
there's a place called the crystal castle near where i live they've made a massive labrynth paved in rose quartz


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
*shudders*

When DD was younger and scared of thunderstorms, I never bothered pretending. Just let her see that sometimes adult are scared of things like that too.

And at night we'd end up with three in a bed and DH being the one sandwiched in there because he was the 'brave one'.









No, I'm not pretending. I'm really working on being at "one" with nature's fury...or something like that.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
Me, too. Since taking the Ambien it is soooooo hard to remember.







I had a crazy one last night, though but I can only remember bits and pieces. But I think I had a job in it, and was actuallly satisfied with my job.







And I was going to do some writing for a school play, or English book, or something like that. And I remember having to walk several miles (6 or 7 I think) from one school to the high school which was in the middle of the country, and by the time we got there my kids were all grumpy that they had to walk that far.

I wish I could remember the job...I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.









I wish I could dream of a direction to take for my next job. I had a job (I was in medical genetics last), don't feel a particular pull toward anything at the moment. I wish I could have a strong direction.

Isn't there some way we can induce certain dreams to happen?


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
wow, your daydream sounds awesome mf.
there's a place called the crystal castle near where i live they've made a massive labrynth paved in rose quartz

I bet this place is beautiful.


----------



## majikfaerie

yep. it's here
http://www.crystalcastle.com.au/gallery/index.htm
a huge property with a rainforest garden full of crystals. really full. they have some crystals weighing more than a ton, and hundreds of them.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Information* 
I wish I could dream of a direction to take for my next job. I had a job (I was in medical genetics last), don't feel a particular pull toward anything at the moment. I wish I could have a strong direction.

Isn't there some way we can induce certain dreams to happen?

Day dreams to come true, or night dreams just to happen?

I do believe in the power of positive thinking...many of my day dreams have come true.
I have tried forever to try to pick a topic to dream about before bed with ZERO success. Usually I want to dream about my mom, when I am particularly missing her. But she only comes to visit me when SHE wants to.







And then when I wake up I am usually mad that in the dream I didn't really remember that she was dead and wished I had hugged her.









I have lots of mom dreams I could share. Some are quite bizarre. The last one I had, though, I did get a big hug from her that I could still feel when I woke up.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
Day dreams to come true, or night dreams just to happen?

I do believe in the power of positive thinking...many of my day dreams have come true.
I have tried forever to try to pick a topic to dream about before bed with ZERO success. Usually I want to dream about my mom, when I am particularly missing her. But she only comes to visit me when SHE wants to.







And then when I wake up I am usually mad that in the dream I didn't really remember that she was dead and wished I had hugged her.









I have lots of mom dreams I could share. Some are quite bizarre. The last one I had, though, I did get a big hug from her that I could still feel when I woke up.

I need me to dream at night the next career I want to choose.

I was in the biosciences before I was a SAHM. I did that for 12 years. My littlest one will be in K in 2 years, I figure by then I ought to have an idea what I can do next.

****

That has to be so hard knowing you couldn't hug your mom all the time when you see her in your dream. I'd wake up very heartbroken. That's so good that you were able to hug her in the last dream.


----------



## MusicianDad

Ok...

It's winter, there's snow on the ground. I wake up on the front step wearing only a blanket and theirs a large brown and white bird in my yard (like 6 feet tall). So I come inside and head to my room, which is completely frozen over, everything is covered in ice. I pick up the news paper and learn that an ostrich had excaped from a near by farm so I try and get on the computer to find the phone number for the owners (cause the thing is still covered in snow in my front yard, no clue where the feathery brown legs came from though) and my computers all frozen too, but I know that if I can turn it on it will melt at least what's inside the house. Then I wake up...

I have no clue why people keep saying I have weird dreams!


----------



## mama_daba

i know i had some sorta crazy trippy dream last night but i can't remember what happened.

i will be away for a bit we are moving saterday and spending tomorrow setting up the new house a little before we move and we have not set up internet at the new place yet. i will miss you all and your dreams and i look forward to being back.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
yep. it's here
http://www.crystalcastle.com.au/gallery/index.htm
a huge property with a rainforest garden full of crystals. really full. they have some crystals weighing more than a ton, and hundreds of them.

That place looks awesome!!


----------



## 106657

Okay, first dream in a long time and it's odd.

My son has dark hair under his arms, I mean LOTS of hair, and a mustache!

Then I woke up.


----------



## slymamato3

So I really want to be part of this tribe but have been having a terrible time remembering my dreams lately. I have been trying to remember them clearly before I get out of bed and then they just seem to slip away once I start my day.







:


----------



## 106657

What about daydreams sly!


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
What about daydreams sly!

I'm in one of them!







:


----------



## kosheng

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
By the way it couldn't possibly be you responsible for the DDDDC? Could it?

waaayyy behind here, but who, me?!?!?









why ever would you think _that_?


----------



## kosheng

so, i haven't had the time or the energy to type out some of my recent dreams, but wowsers! ya'll have some rockin' dreams!

our laptop broke, so in order to go online, i have to go upstairs in the hallway on the main computer. babyboy is sick and is not happy unless i am sitting on the floor playing with him. and so i do.

the laptop should be fixed and ready to go in about 2 more weeks.

in the meantime, has anyone else experienced dreams where you wake up with an intense emotional reaction, but cannot recall why? this week, i woke up once just absolutely furious with one of my kiddos. i really had to stop and calm down- heart racing and all- before starting our morning out.

yesterday i woke up sobbing, tears streaming onto the pillow, and could only vaguely recall dreaming of the baby we lost 4 years ago. there was only the shadow of details, but in the dream the babe was full-term, healthy and safely born only to be torn away from me again.









i want some happy happy dreams! i want to wake up smiling, with that bubbly joyful feeling that spills over into wakefulness as strongly as the other emotional dreams. and i'd like it to last at least 'til i've finished my morning coffee...









*sigh* off to bed, perchance to dream!


----------



## Miss Information

My dream last night was about being in a large room almost like a classroom. It was mostly bright white in the room. There was rain leaking in from the ceiling. I remember trying to get bowls or something underneath the drips, because they were getting all over important papers. I was worried about the amount of water that was coming in. Then the focus changed to something else - but I'm fuzzy as to what/how it changed into.

At first I couldn't remember anything of the dream at all moments after waking, but then I really tried harder to remember and then it came to me. And I remembered it all day and just now remembered to post.

I think it might have had something to do with the fear of our basement leaking again and all the flooding that did in our area last month.

Oh, and as I'm typing about the "white classroom", I realized where that might have come from. I was at a high school last night for a mom's group meeting and we were in a Home Ec room, and the room was ALL BRIGHT WHITE. The cabinets, the countertop, the walls.

I know the details and layout of the room were very different, but I really believe the white classroom feel came from the room we were in last night.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
in the meantime, has anyone else experienced dreams where you wake up with an intense emotional reaction, but cannot recall why?

I briefly mentioned this a few pages ago. I'll detail it some more.

I would always have that intensity (but I know why) when I dreamed of my first love - who became my friend even though we had to break up because of my mom. We were friends for 7 years, I wrote to him all four years he was in the Navy, and harbored hopes we'd some day get married. We broke our friendship over a misunderstanding one day. I didn't realize how much he meant to me until after that happened. We didn't see each other for 7 years. Except, I saw him in my dreams.

I would dream about him about 2-3 times a year. In the dream we were reunited. It would always be similar in nature. Pretty much nothing but the two of us, standing, embracing, fiercely feeling pure love for one another and being so supremely overwhelmed with it. In my dreams, I'd feel it so real that when I'd wake up, I'd think it WAS real. That intense feeling would leave me so heartbroken, so devastated (because we stopped being friends because of something stupid I did). I'd be reeling from it for 2-3 days afterward, obsessing over the need to contact him - if for nothing else except maybe to get these dreams to stop. I'd have to force myself to snap out of the real blues I'd get afterward.

These dreams didn't stop even after I got married to someone who was better matched to me, whom I loved just as much and even more so. I didn't want these dreams to happen, but I didn't want them to cause me such grieving either.

They have lessened dramatically in frequency now that we'd been reunited in friendship. I have maybe 1 dream a year, and I don't ache when I wake up.

His wife and kids are friends of ours. We've gone on family vacations together. If I dream of him, I can call him and ask him how he's doing. Usually dreaming of him means that one of us really needs to talk to the other one.

He says he's dreamt of me too, but really I never knew exactly how/what the dreams were. He said he dreamt more frequently of me than I did of him. But I'm glad of it, because I don't think my heart could have taken more than 2-3 times a year.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 

in the meantime, has anyone else experienced dreams where you wake up with an intense emotional reaction, but cannot recall why? this week, i woke up once just absolutely furious with one of my kiddos. i really had to stop and calm down- heart racing and all- before starting our morning out.

yesterday i woke up sobbing, tears streaming onto the pillow, and could only vaguely recall dreaming of the baby we lost 4 years ago. there was only the shadow of details, but in the dream the babe was full-term, healthy and safely born only to be torn away from me again.









i want some happy happy dreams! i want to wake up smiling, with that bubbly joyful feeling that spills over into wakefulness as strongly as the other emotional dreams. and i'd like it to last at least 'til i've finished my morning coffee...









*sigh* off to bed, perchance to dream!

I have had some dreams, that I can't remember, but I woke up really angry!!

I wish you dreams that if they bring you tears, it's tears of joy!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
has anyone else experienced dreams where you wake up with an intense emotional reaction, but cannot recall why?

yeah i do. but usually i can remember the dream. I think it's usually intense fear or anger, but i remember one time when it was happiness; a dream where i met this happy spirit (who turned out to be DD, a few months before I concieved). she was a girl in my dream, and we were so happy and joyous and playful. i woke up laughing, with a kind of "roller coaster" feeling in my belly.


----------



## Theloose

I haven't read the whole thread, but I want to join in!
I've been daydreaming. And nighttime daydreaming (insomnia).

I want a house that's off the grid. I want chickens. I want dh to make enough $$ that he can stop worrying and come enjoy the farm with me.

I want other moms to hang out with and to help each other with chores. And I don't want to worry about what the other moms at the park think of me just letting dd run around and explore *gasp* without me hovering behind her.

I want to beat our food sensitivities into the ground, then tell everyone in the world how they can defeat chronic disease, just by manipulating their diet. Starting with my mom.

I want to repaint and replace the floors in our house.

And I want to have energy and motivation to set some of these plans into motion, when dd isn't asleep in my lap, and when I'm not driving in the car!


----------



## ladyinred

I don't have time to read this whole thread right now but it sounds so amazing







I have very vivid dreams, a lot of my friends and my dh thinks it's hilarious how odd and wacky they are. I've had four dreams that I remember very vividly of being pregnant and giving birth. After the first one one of my best friends became pregnant after she and her husband had been trying for a while. The second one my best friend who'd always wanted a baby became pregnant and the third a friend from school who's now an amazing and wonderful mother became pregnant. This latest one hasn't found a "home" yet that I know of.

Miss Information - I've often heard that people have soul mates but that we aren't meant to be with them because they are too much like us. They are people who will come into our lives and change the way we look at the world, give us a new perspective, a new outlook and we change them as well and they'll always be there when we need them, but if we stayed with them always it would be too intense. That's what it sounds like with your friend. So connected at a deep level that you know when you need each other but content in your own separate lives.


----------



## majikfaerie

I had a really freaky dream that I was at a friend's wedding, and my father showed up (I do NOT speak to my father, haven't had contact for quite a while). at first, I was shocked to see him, and a bit freaked out, i wanted to hide and ignore him. only he came with his grandmother. that's weird, coz she died waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before I was born, I'm not even sure if my mother ever met her, and actually I don't know which grandmother it was - one of them was murdered in WWII for being Jewish.
Anyway, I really wanted to respect this cool old woman, and I realised that she had no idea there was any bad blood between me and my father. I didn't want to bring it up, especialy as it was nothing to do with her and shed come all this way (from where I don't know) to meet my dd; her great great great granddaughter.
it was weird anyway.


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyinred* 
I don't have time to read this whole thread right now but it sounds so amazing







I have very vivid dreams, a lot of my friends and my dh thinks it's hilarious how odd and wacky they are. I've had four dreams that I remember very vividly of being pregnant and giving birth. After the first one one of my best friends became pregnant after she and her husband had been trying for a while. The second one my best friend who'd always wanted a baby became pregnant and the third a friend from school who's now an amazing and wonderful mother became pregnant. This latest one hasn't found a "home" yet that I know of.

Miss Information - I've often heard that people have soul mates but that we aren't meant to be with them because they are too much like us. They are people who will come into our lives and change the way we look at the world, give us a new perspective, a new outlook and we change them as well and they'll always be there when we need them, but if we stayed with them always it would be too intense. That's what it sounds like with your friend. So connected at a deep level that you know when you need each other but content in your own separate lives.

That's neat to be dreaming about pregnancy and your friends becoming pregnant.

Well, the funny thing about the friend is that he and I probably wouldn't get along as well in reality as my dh and I do. But, what he and I had in common was that we were both abused in our youth (me emotionally by my family, and he and some other boys were abused by his B.S. leader). Quite by accident, we managed to find each other when we were 18. Somehow, we helped each other heal. We didn't even have a sexually intimate relationship. We just had a trust where we couldn't trust the adults in our lives. He was over the immediate danger by the time he was 14. I was still living with an abusive family. He always wanted to be my protector. Now, reading this, it sounds weird, but truly, it was a real blessing to have each other in our lives. I think it was because it was a non-sexual relationship for the longest time that kept it pure, you know? He knew we were going in separate directions with our lives, so when we had a minor falling out, he stayed away for a long time, not wanting to take me away from where he thought I needed to be.

The funny thing is, he did come back in my life after 7 years, and our two families have done a lot of things together (even shared vacations together). That's when the dreams started coming fewer and farther apart.
I knew then that life happened the way it had to happen for us.

Still, I love relating the story, because I know that it is possible to love more than one person, and that love never really ends just because you are separated (by distance, by death, etc).

I also dreamt about my close friend Barb who died a few years ago. She came back in my dreams at least twice. There was feelings of love for her too (of course, a different kind of love).


----------



## mama_daba

i have internet again and i am in my new house. i was walking around today pondering my garden day dreams and in what ways they might come true. the garden here is different from how i thought it was when i was day dreaming. lots of fruit trees that might make a labrynth hard to do and might make it so a planted playhouse needs to be smaller but also the trees provide enough shade that it would not need to be so big. i don't remember any of my sleeping dreams well other than that freddy kruger of nightmare on elm street was in my dream last night but i killed him and it was really easy. he was kinda wimpy in fact. also i think majikfaerie has been making some cameo apereances which is odd cuz i normaly never dream about anyone i know whether in person or on the net and i never dream about movie charecters so freddy was odd as well. anyhow i have internet and am back although it may take me a few days to get through all my email and i may be scarce with going through emaisl and gardening before it gets to cold to do any gardening.


----------



## majikfaerie

wow mf. dreaming about me?! don't tell fb!


----------



## ladyinred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
i have internet again and i am in my new house. i was walking around today pondering my garden day dreams and in what ways they might come true. the garden here is different from how i thought it was when i was day dreaming. lots of fruit trees that might make a labrynth hard to do and might make it so a planted playhouse needs to be smaller but also the trees provide enough shade that it would not need to be so big.

Sounds like you have a really amazing piece of land there! Congratulations on moving in to your new house. I hope it brings you lots of joy and new dreams.

I had rather stressful dreams last night about teaching. I was teaching a university class, and going to university at the same time. I kept trying to make really odd rules and the students weren't paying attention and they walked out of class early. The room was very poorly designed with many sightline issues, including a blackboard that was in a separate side room where none of the students could see it! Then a close friend of mine, a real sweet heart who I used to live with and one of the few men that I really trust and feel comfortable with but who I haven't seen in a while, was in the class and came up with an idea, I told him to come write it on the board in this little room and instead of telling me the idea he started trying to kiss me and doing things I was really uncomfortable with. I got really angry and told him he's married (which he is) and I'm almost married and that i thought we were friends and that I could trust him. I was so angry and hurt! I ran back into the main classroom because I knew he wouldn't do anything out there and told him I was going to tell my fiancee and his wife.

When I woke up I was really disturbed. Why would my subconsious give me this dream? I used to have a lot of nightmares about men trying to force themselves on me. They got really really bad at one point until one dream I was finally able to tell a guy off and then they finally stopped. So the subject matter, while disturbing, isn't that bad because I did manage to stop it. What disturbs me so much is the person my subconsious chose as the "bad guy" in the dream. There aren't many men in my life that I would trust as much as this guy, but I know for sure that he would never hurt a fly. Anyway, I told DF about the dream and he was very comforting but I'm still feeling a bit off because of it.


----------



## ciar_aurora

Well, DH and I have decided that we really need to sell our house as we cannot afford the payment so a lot of my dreams lately seem to involve me "trying on" houses. We looked at a really nice one yesterday that we are hoping will pan out and then we can get this one on the market.

As for other dreams....I had a dream the other night that Sean Connery was yelling at me because my breasts were too large....







Not that I mind dreaming of Sean Connery, but yeah....that one was weird....









Happy dreaming all....love reading all the posts...









~Aurora


----------



## 106657

Hello dreamers.. I have been having strange dreams about my piercings, about flying, and about being a loser... It is a lot like my life!! I wish I could sort things out, but I am in a state of confusion!!


----------



## majikfaerie

hey rv! I live in a state of confusion too! we're neighbours! you should come over some time


----------



## ladyinred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ciar_aurora* 
Well, DH and I have decided that we really need to sell our house as we cannot afford the payment so a lot of my dreams lately seem to involve me "trying on" houses. We looked at a really nice one yesterday that we are hoping will pan out and then we can get this one on the market.

As for other dreams....I had a dream the other night that Sean Connery was yelling at me because my breasts were too large....







Not that I mind dreaming of Sean Connery, but yeah....that one was weird....









Happy dreaming all....love reading all the posts...









~Aurora

I'm sorry to hear you're having to move houses, but maybe for you it's a good thing. I panic when I think about having to move, but I know for some people it's just another adventure.

My dream last night had something to do with wedding dresses. Two of my best friends were there and I think we were getting ready for my BFF's wedding, which was just this August, and for some reason I had this idea that we should roll all the dresses up together, then someone pointed out that we'd have to iron them later. I remember taking my dress (red, like I wore in her wedding but a very different style of dress) and putting it over my head while still on the hanger just to see how it looked but I don't really remember much else.

I've been daydreaming a lot about finding a way to live off the land more. We live in semi-subburbia but I would love to keep chickens some day. There's a group of us who are thinking about buying a piece of land to build a spiritual centre too. Daydreaming about that a lot...


----------



## Miss Information

I need to keep a dream journal. I have had a series of dreams where I'd remember them come morning, then I'd get busy with the day and forget them as the day wore on. Oh, wait a minute, I do remember one that I can't talk about (it was with another woman I don't know who it was and I was umm... well, I can't talk about it here it's too personal - UA probably would have a problem with it and all that...and Denis Leary of all people was in the dream too. Even though I think he's a jerk, in the dream, he was my boyfriend. I think I dreamt of him because his name was mentioned on the Special Needs forum for his nasty comments on autism).

I related this story to my friend/former colleague when I checked on him after his prostate surgery.

In this dream, the male friend/colleague was in it, another female friend/colleague (her name was Barb) who died from breast cancer a few years ago and my three children. I dreamed I was in a meeting in Chicago in a warehouse converted to a condo. I was glad to be dreaming of my two colleagues who were also my friends, and when the meeting was over, I had to collect my kids and go home. Only I didn't know where they were. The man told me that I should stay in Chicago because it was getting dark, but I was panicking because I didn't know where I left the kids to find the meeting. It changed to a train station/subway, and I was looking all over for the right train home but still didn't know where my girls were. I never did find them and then I woke up. It was the first time I dreamt my children into a dream.

I've dreamt of Barb at least 3 times since she's died. I don't know, it's kind of strange. We started out really having personal issues, then became very good friends, now I dream of her from time to time now. She's one of the few females that I ever dream about.

Hey, wait a minute. I just realized I spoke of Barb on page 8 of this thread. No wonder why I dreamt about her, I had her on her mind.

Okay, let's see if I can dream about Paul now. Just seeing if focusing on the name will create a dream soon. I'll check back later if it works!


----------



## mamasgroovin

Since taking the meds to help sleep, the dreams ain't what they used to be...but this morning I had a dream that I am still processing and thought maybe I should bring it over here.

I have a lump or something in my throat...it's been there for quite some time now, so long I really can't remember now...anyway, I always pretty much assumed it was from a post nasal sinus-y drippy thing and some day it would go away. When I cough it feels like flem wanting to be expelled, but it is attached. Sorry if that sounds gross, just trying to explain.

So then a couple of days ago I developed a lump in my armpit...I'm pretty sure that was just a zit or something and it is now mostly gone. I sometimes live in a shadow of fear, my mom died of cancer 15 years ago when she was 50, so it's kind of back in my head always somewhere.

So finally to the dream!








I dreamed I went to the doctor and asked her about it, and she said, _oh, I've got one of those, too! We call them Angel Wings because it feels like your throat is is being covered by angel wings when you cough or sometimes breathe...no biggie._ I'm paraphrasing here, but that is the gist of it.

I guess I am posting this because perhaps I should actually go get this thing looked at. I'm not worried that it is cancer, maybe just a tonsil thing, or a perpetually inflamed gland, I don't know. But the angel thing kind of wigged me out.

I so infrequently remember my dreams these days, so when I do remember something, and it has to do with my well being, it makes me think a little harder about them.

I think it was good therapy for me to have just typed that all out.
Thanks!


----------



## majikfaerie

wow mg








you should get it checked.


----------



## ciar_aurora

Well, the dreams for me have been intermittent but I did have a dream 2 nights ago that was kind of crummy.

In my dream I was a middle brother in a family of 4 brothers (I was the second oldest) I remember the oldest brother coming to my room and handing me a gun saying that someone had shot our youngest brother and that we had to leave. I don't remember if I took the gun, but the next thing we are walking down stairs in our apartment building to the front door. I see the second youngest brother standing their waiting for us. The oldest brother then turns and shoots him in the head and in the ear. I realize then that it was him who shot the youngest as well (whose body I saw lying at the top of the stairwell). He then proceeds to shoot me in the head and ear, I actually felt myself being shot. After that I remember a feeling of blackness, then I am in the body of the youngest brother who is still alive as I can still breathe. The last thought was "You made a mistake brother, Oliver is still alive."

Yeah, pretty disturbing to say the least. Which kind of brings up a question, and perhaps it is just an old wives tale, but do you believe that if you die in your dreams that you actually die in real life. I remember believing this as a child and while I had some "close calls" to death, I never actually have died in a dream. I was told that you do die because the subconscious cannot reason between what is real and what is dream. Even though you are dreaming, it is real to you at the time and so what happens to you in dream also happens to your body (then again, maybe I have just seen the Matrix one too many times...







). This last dream was the closest I have come to actually dying and to be truthful...scared the crap out of me, so it was a relief when I could still feel myself breathing. So, I am still here...just once again don't know why I would dream of something like that. Just wanted to share.

~Aurora


----------



## ladyinred

I'm loving reading about other peoples dreams, so interesting









I had a series of odd ones last night and this morning that seemed to centre a lot around water. They're starting to get a bit fuzzy now, but from what I remember I think I was trying to get to London but there was going to be a really bad flood and they were closing off all kinds of streets and places in the airport so I couldn't go. I was worried because I couldn't find Df but at one point in the dream I talked to him on the phone. He was fine but wanted to DTD and I told him my chart was really messed up this month (we do FAM) so we'd have to use condoms.

Then there was another part where there was a large indoor swimming pool. I was in the pool and so was Jean Luc Picard! But he got some weird disease and when he got out of the pool he split into two people somehow, and the one that stayed in the pool was turning into a creature of water. And then he started speaking with the voice of the water, talking about how people take water for granted and how water is so wonderful, how it can invelop us and be in us and all around us. At this point in the dream I remember diving into the water, sinking to the bottom and coming back up again to the surface over and over again and how wonderful the water felt, I could see underwater like it was air, but I remember the feel of the water, it was warmish. And then the water said something about how it hated being disrespected and that to console itself "I take nude pictures of myself with your chocolate and your barbie dolls". ???? Where did that come from? That was when I woke up.

Later I had another dream about going back to the hotel where I had worked in Scotland (I had been thinking about this yesterday, not about going back but about the hotel) and having a lot of trouble trying to get all the orders for dinner and finding my way around, then there was a huge leak in the ceiling in the laundry room and there was water all over the floor. There was a few other things that were silly, something about a cat, something about thinking my old boss was dead but she was just away, but that was the basic jist.

I'm not really surprized about all the water, I was teaching a class about water on Monday so I guess that makes sense, it's just the vividness of being in the water that has me thinking that I should pay attention to the dream. Any thoughts?


----------



## 106657

Hey dreamers, I have been dreaming of warmer weather, of moving back to a subtropical area. This will be a dream that I am not sure if I will ever accomplish. I am not sure if I would really want to either. I think I just miss home.


----------



## majikfaerie

i can think of one subtropical area you could move to


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
i can think of one subtropical area you could move to









Believe me, if I could bring my animals with me I would so move. Australia is the one place everyone in my family agrees on. I am the only one holding us back.


----------



## KestrelDream

Subbing!! I'm a dreamer for sure. Recurring dreams since childhood...dreams that are somewhat prophetic, but always about something small with little significance.

If I take a nap during the day, I usually have dreams when I ask myself if I'm dreaming....so, I jump in the air, & if i can fly, then I know I'm dreaming.....& off I fly for an adventure. I love those dreams!


----------



## mama_daba

i had a crazy dream the other day that involved sex and i almost never have dreams with sex but it was sex with a robotic women and sadly i was awoken right as the dream was getting interesting and when i went back to sleep i had a bad dream but i don't remember it and it is probably better that i don't

i have been working on making my garden dreams come true and birds ate every single seedling! so now i have special covers and planted new seeds and tomorrow i will be planting more. i sure hope the birds leave them alone this time


----------



## majikfaerie

robotic woman, moonfroggy? interesting. I've been having lots of 'wet' dreams lately. probably coz its been a long while since I


----------



## Miss Information

I just wish I knew why I dream about people I shouldn't. Like, for instance, I dreamt of my friend's husband last night. The four of us (me and dh, her and her dh) had a close relationship for a while. But then some misunderstandings happened, and things got a little strained so we hadn't been as close for a while.

I was very upset over the loss of closeness with that couple, and another couple we were close too.

Well, every now and again I will dream about people I cared about but can't see very often for whatever reason.

In the dream last night, the friend's dh asked me why I don't come over or call as much anymore (he's actually said that to me in person before). Instead of just making excuses (which is what I thought I was going to do), I pushed him up against the wall and embraced him and told him how I felt about him. And then dd1 woke me up. I don't know what would have happened if she didn't.

In real life I don't have those kinds of feelings for him, and I haven't even seen him in about a month anyway. I feel badly that I dream about other people's dh's (it's not the first time or the first time with that particular person). While it's enjoyable during the dream, when I wake up, I feel guilty. Not that I had done anything bad in the dream, but that I have intense feelings for another man. My dh is a wonderful guy and after 13 years of being together, things are better than ever in every department. I have no business forming emotional attachments to other men (subconscious or otherwise).

Does anyone have advice on how to get these dreams to stop, or at least how I can change them so I start dreaming of my dh instead?

Oh, and please don't quote this post, I'm going to delete it after a while.


----------



## majikfaerie

MI; I don't think you need to get the dreams to stop. nor do you need to feel guilty about them.
fidelity does not extend to dreaming. it's a subconscious state; we don't get to choose what we dream about. See it as more of a psychic clean out.
if you don't have such feelings for this guy irl, really don't worry about the dream. it's probably just your subconscious processing the feelings you have surrounding the breakdown of the friendship. A way of letting off steam, so to speak. (not steam in the "steamy" sense thought







)
It doesn't mean anything.
But maybe if you're having strong feelings about the loss of the friendship, you should contact the couple and try to work things out?
otoh, it could be a way for you to let go of the friendship psychically.

just imo


----------



## Miss Information

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
It doesn't mean anything.
But maybe if you're having strong feelings about the loss of the friendship, you should contact the couple and try to work things out?

I have tried. They are busy a lot. And they are both under a lot of stress lately due to a serious illness she has had. It's hard to know when to intrude and when to stay away. Especially when I call or email and they take a while to get back to me. The rift in the friendship has never quite been adequately repaired, and the husband has said to me before, not too long ago, "it's not like you guys call us much either". But I don't think he understands how I don't know how to interact when they are going through some really tough times.

The other thing is that occasionally (in the past), occasionally there were be suggestive comments made in jest. Like when he took me to pick up some kittens that were at his town's animal control shelter, when I was on the phone with dh telling him about it, he said, "tell J that I'm taking you to a hotel". Ha, ha pretty funny...and I repeat it to dh and we all laugh. But really, that's what makes me think this is where the dreams come from.

On the surface, the joking around doesn't make me too uncomfortable, because I "get" that it is only teasing. But subconsciously, my brain processes it a different way.

This particular dream came two days after receiving a "joke" email. They knew I have been sick with a sore throat and I lost my voice. One of them (the husband or the wife, I don't know which because they share an email address for some strange reason), sent me a dirty comic about how to "cure" a sore throat. There was no way I could be certain who sent it to me - the husband or the wife because they didn't say who sent it. But rarely does the husband send me anything and usually if the wife does, she always ends, Love....

I took it in stride, open minded as I am, though I find it hard to believe the wife sent it, even though she is pretty open-minded about such things. But on the other hand, I also find it hard to believe that the husband would be so forward and/or stupid to send it even if it was funny because he has no idea how I'd react and his wife could easily read it and not take it so funny.

AFA me having any feelings for the husband, I feel he can be a jerk and opinionated at times, but mostly he is funny and has a nice smile. But he's got good communication skills (and so does his wife), and I fill my tank of needing adult conversation when I'm with either one of them (as a SAHM that tank can get empty quite easily). When I'm with both, it's kind of overload, because they can literally have two conversations with me at once, talking over each other, while I struggle to keep up. But as long as they don't talk so fast, it's okay.

I don't know, but ever since I was a child, I struggle with needing to be loved and understood. Not just by dh (who does a really good job of that), but by certain friends too. The dreams disturb me because they feel too real. Do I want a physical relationship with the guy - not at all. Do I want him to love me? Definitely not the way two lovers do, but I feel a part of me still wants a deep abiding affection kind of platonic love. I don't know if you can have that with the opposite sex without it being misunderstood, though.

I thought I have read about famous writers who have written beautiful works about that kind of platonic love in friendship. But again, I don't know how that all works out in modern day times.

Is it weird to want to be loved by your friends even if they are the opposite sex without it being suggestive of physical stuff? I keep thinking it is due to the fact I wasn't loved enough as a child, and I had a very controlling mother who showed she loved you by criticizing you and a step-father who really did not like me at all for the longest time.

Just so you know, I'm 38, and not some youngster prone to infatuations. I've had a healthy 11 year marriage, yet, I've felt connected to and felt very fondly of certain people over the years. Most times they happened to be male - though I have also felt close to a couple of women (not many, but a few).

Anyway, sometimes I want the dreams to stop because they hurt me emotionally and make me confused. And I want to tell the person I dream about that they are that important enough to me that I dream about them, but of course, I can't because that would be too forward and weird and they would think I'm just coming on to them. It's so not that! So I hold it inside and I feel physically pained to do so.

Sometimes I love my friends (both males and females) so dearly that it hurts. But to express those feelings are next to impossible without being misconstrued or you being looked at as too intense and weird and maybe even a little shameful. I don't know. I sometimes feel I want to see a therapist for it.

I think I love waaaayyyy too much to be a normal human being.

Whew...this has taken a lot out of me. It's not like I can talk about these things to dh, or even blog about them or journal about them because I'm afraid of being found out and misunderstood. I don't think even I would understand it if my dh felt as intensely as I do about certain people.


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## majikfaerie

I had a really weird dream last night too.

We were living in our house (not "our" house, irl, but it was ours, and it was on a community), and it was new years eve, but we were all going to bed early. we just got into bed and dp and i started snuggling, when some people came into the house for a party. that was strange, but i greeted them. then loads more people started coming, and a band showed up with equipment and started setting up.

I finally realised that some other people who lived on the community were holding a new years eve party, but hadn't wanted to do it in their houses, so volunteered our house for it, without letting us know.

Once I realised that I got really angry, well, i didn't feel all that angry, but I was trying to show just how outrageously out of line they had all been. I was shouting at this guy who also lived on the community, but wasn't the organiser (but he'd been aware of the plans). He just listened to me, not saying anything, with a kind of condescending look on his face. then someone told me off for making a scene.

I said I'm not making a scene, it's all these people who made a party in my house and invited a huge bunch of people and a live band with amps without telling me or asking. By then quite a crowd was arriving, and I made this big announcement that the party was actually going to be in the house of the people who organised it. (the couple weren't there yet - they were still at their house getting ready).

I convinced the band members to move to the other house, that was maybe 200 metres away, and to make my point, picked up one of the speakers and started carrying it to the other house.

when I got to the other house, the couple were there, just getting out of the shower. they were really annoyed that I was bringing all these people into their house. I went to speak to the woman, to tell her that it was totally not okay for them to organise a party in our house without asking us, but she wouldn't listen to me.

she turned her head away and somehow closed her whole face down. I was grabbing her, trying to get her to look at me and listen to me, but she wouldn't.

I think then I went back to our house, and the party pretty much all moved out, but some friends of dd were there playing, and I went catching and killing rats.








:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Miss Information

Yeah, that is a pretty strange dream. Is anyone undermining your authority IRL and it came out as a dream?

I spent all of the day after that dream feeling very sentimental and melancholy. That's the problem I have after emotional dreams. Today I feel like, "eh, what was the big deal", except I know that the dreams like that do affect me at least for a day afterward and no matter how I try to push them out of my mind, I still end up with very troubled by them.


----------

